# Wierd message I think....



## summerdays (31 Oct 2012)

I just had a weird message:


Configuration Successful... 
You have successfully set up your Thomson Gateway residential gateway.
To prepare your computer to start using the Internet connection, make sure all your browser windows are closed.



I think I had pressed "Whats New"

Is this something to do with my home set up or something to do with CC? The web address at the top of the page was cyclechat.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2012)

I wouldn't have thought it was anything to do with CC.


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

That does sound weird..is there something lurking on your computer? Try the what's new button again. I don't think it's CC either


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2012)

Button working fine now .... who knows what it was ..... (perhaps I should blame Halloween).


----------



## Cubist (31 Oct 2012)

Thompson Gateway is the name of your router. .


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

You might want to get some antivirus and a scan of your machine- sounds like something virus like is lurking on your computer


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> Thompson Gateway is the name of your router. .


 
Lol...perfect! A router is a virus!


----------



## Cubist (31 Oct 2012)

Plusnet Broadband use Thompson Gateway wireless routers.... modems, not viruses!
http://www.plus.net/support/hardware/thomson585v7new.pdf


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

Yeah I did google and saw it was Plusnet!


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2012)

Yes - we have Plusnet  - thank you for coming to my aid!


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Yes - we have Plusnet  - thank you for coming to my aid!


----------

